# dog under foot!



## REB (Sep 18, 2009)

Our new shelter dog is constantly under foot-- he's almost always perpendicular to the direction I want to be walking in the house! This is funny until you turn around and trip while holding a cup of coffee. It's strange because he's learned to heel really well on leash. I think he's looking for petting or training (for treats!), so he wants to be directly in front of me when I'm standing. I've just started teaching him "go to your spot" to get him out of the way when I'm in the kitchen, but I'd appreciate any other suggestions! Having the dog follow me from room to room seems cute until I trip over him in the narrow hallway.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Dogs following you around from room to room is pretty normal. My dogs no the word "Move" and I teach them to stay out of the kitchen. There is a invisable line that they are not to cross.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Stop treating from the front and only treat while he's at your side....that's where he'll start to position himself in relation to you.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would follow what TooneyDogs said DogPaw said.

Dogs under-foot are no fun at all. I live in a house with three other dogs, and another being my own... There's a Pug puppy involved in all of this mess and he enjoys circling your legs, sometimes he gives his track a wide girth, but there have been several times I've kicked him in the butt (unintentionally) because he came around my feet and didn't judge the pace of my gait... 

I'd love Donatello to follow me from room-to-room-to-room, but I know that I would become quickly un-nerved and irritated if I kept tripping over him...

He will more often then not pick a spot in the room, a place that is high enough up like a bed or the sofa and lay there so he can watch me; Him and I both know it's safer that way! lol!


----------

